# Mars II vs. Area 51 LED Lights



## HotelCalifornia420 (May 5, 2015)

I know several people on this web site have the Mars II LED, and are happy.

I was wondering about Area 51 LEDs.  They are much more expensive than the Mars II.  But are they of significantly higher quality?


----------



## P Jammers (May 5, 2015)

Personally I know no one that owns an area 51 light. I have not heard of them mentioned in the top 20 brands currently. That said Mars Hydro is not mentioned either.

What I know about the Area 51 light is that their top dog makes 155 watts and claims to cover a 3x3 or listed as Ideally a 2x3 area.

That is less than half the wattage of what I use in a testing area to achieve maximum yield equal to HPS at half the wattage.

I'd love to see a grow under them, but one may be hard pressed to find one...


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (May 6, 2015)

P Jammers said:


> Personally I know no one that owns an area 51 light. I have not heard of them mentioned in the top 20 brands currently. That said Mars Hydro is not mentioned either.
> 
> What I know about the Area 51 light is that their top dog makes 155 watts and claims to cover a 3x3 or listed as Ideally a 2x3 area.
> 
> ...



Which manufacturers make the top LED lights these days?  I'd like to get a top performer if it's not cost-prohibitive for me.

Are the Chinese brands out performing the made-in-USA brands?


----------



## techrons78 (May 6, 2015)

HotelCalifornia420 said:


> Which manufacturers make the top LED lights these days?  I'd like to get a top performer if it's not cost-prohibitive for me.
> 
> Are the Chinese brands out performing the made-in-USA brands?



I just bought a new kind 300 and a illuminater pro 350...pj hates kind lights but they work well foe me


----------



## P Jammers (May 6, 2015)

techrons78 said:


> pj hates kind lights but they work well foe me



Show me and the board that quote. 

What I have said is they are rebranded garbage, same as Vipar, same as Blackstar, same as Mars-hydro, same as Big dog etc. etc. The difference between the others and Mars is Mars actually sells their lights at a fair price unlike Kind who lies and deceives their customers.

I don't hate them though. I just try and protect the members of this board from over priced junk.


----------



## P Jammers (May 6, 2015)

HotelCalifornia420 said:


> Which manufacturers make the top LED lights these days?  I'd like to get a top performer if it's not cost-prohibitive for me.
> 
> Are the Chinese brands out performing the made-in-USA brands?


Honestly, to my knowledge no one makes a light in the USA 100%, so if they claim to that should be a red flag.

I need a good point of reference so I have an idea on your budget
?

Buck a watt, 2, 3?


----------



## techrons78 (May 6, 2015)

P Jammers said:


> Show me and the board that quote.
> 
> What I haveway for wattid is they are rebranded garbage, same as Vipar, same as Blackstar, same as Mars-hydro, same as Big dog etc. etc. The difference between the others and Mars is Mars actually sells their lights at a fair price unlike Kind who lies and deceives their customers.
> 
> I don't hate them though. I just try and protect the members of this board from over priced junk.



You never said hate my bad..I bet my kind would blow away a mars light watt...mars you get a 1 year warranty..kind is 3 years...so if u actually added a 300 watt mars for 163.00 on ebay x3 your att 500 bucks ..so thibk what u wan or i can buy my kind rhat has 3 years.warranty...plus mars would not provide proof of using epistar tochips...get it pj


----------



## MR1 (May 6, 2015)

3 years also on Mars Hydro lights. Don't buy off ebay, one year warranty is ebay's policy.


----------



## techrons78 (May 6, 2015)

MR1 said:


> 3 years also on Mars Hydro lights. Don't buy off ebay, one year warranty is ebay's policy.



I didnt know that but still will not prove he uses epistar chips


----------



## P Jammers (May 6, 2015)

Truth be told, Epistar is kind of yesterdays news and a lot of company's used to swear by them. Not so much right now...


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (May 6, 2015)

P Jammers said:


> Honestly, to my knowledge no one makes a light in the USA 100%, so if they claim to that should be a red flag.
> 
> I need a good point of reference so I have an idea on your budget
> ?
> ...



I can probably afford the top quality brands.  I've read enough of your posts to know you're quite educated on the LED market, so I'd like to see your "cream of the crop" list, and your "very good" list as well, if you have time.  

I think it would be too difficult for me to do DIY.  I'd need to buy a complete unit(s).

Thank you sir.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 6, 2015)

I think, from what I've seen recently.. and PJ would possibly agree.. Spyder 600 / 1200 is a "top" fixture right now, for sure. But that will cost you a pretty penny! Super nice lights though!!


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (May 6, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I think, from what I've seen recently.. and PJ would possibly agree.. Spyder 600 / 1200 is a "top" fixture right now, for sure. But that will cost you a pretty penny! Super nice lights though!!



Well, they sure look like nice lights.  The 600 would nicely cover my 3.5 x 3.5 grow closet.


----------



## techrons78 (May 6, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I think, from what I've seen recently.. and PJ would possibly agree.. Spyder 600 / 1200 is a "top" fixture right now, for sure. But that will cost you a pretty penny! Super nice lights though!!



I cant wait to buy  my spyder 600


----------



## MR1 (May 6, 2015)

Techrons, I hope you get one, then we can compare top dog to bottom dog and see the difference.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 6, 2015)

I want one badly.. but the price!! I just spent so much on so much, I couldn't afford a free fart right now! :rofl:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 6, 2015)

What about Growblue LED lights are they the same re badged Junk?
How do I cut out the middleman and buy from the company who makes these lights for these company's to badge with thier name?


----------



## MR1 (May 7, 2015)

HotelCalifornia420, Mars Hydro uses Area 51 spectrum in the flowering version of the Mars 2 lights. That is what I originally wanted to get but had to be custom made, they were on their Chineese holiday and I did not want to wait a month so I went with the standard spectrum ( which is the same as the Advanced Lights spectrum) instead. Glad I did because some growers were getting better results with the standard spectrum and I can also use it for vegging.


----------



## techrons78 (May 7, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Techrons, I hope you get one, then we can compare top dog to bottom dog and see the difference.



I will in 6 months maybe soon I just dropped 3 k on equipment.


----------



## techrons78 (May 7, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> What about Growblue LED lights are they the same re badged Junk?
> How do I cut out the middleman and buy from the company who makes these lights for these company's to badge with thier name?



Grow blue is same as apollo...advanced diamond eries..advanced led..mars hydro..not junk. ut rebranded..people think rebrand is not bad they will add better drivers..they dont run leds to full capasity like most do.the harder u run the diaod ascto specs from manufature it will burn out early...good lights undwrdrive r. Their lights


----------



## giggy (May 9, 2015)

there is another forum that starts with roll that has a thread for nothing but area51. they are nice lights and do grow very well. that being said there are other nice lights out there as well rapid, advanceled, hydrogrowled, but be careful dealing with hydrogrow. cammie mckenzie has a big fraud case against em.


----------

